# What about starting a private group for weight loss ?



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2017)

In this section of the forum we have a lot of great threads about weight loss and fitness in general ; but I was thinking that maybe there are enough of us who are trying to lose weight (while staying fit), that maybe a special group for this would be nice. 
We could share what types of eating plans have worked for us, and what we use to motivate ourself to even try to lose weight, as well as share the things that we struggle with. 
it would be a good place to share recipes and information about healthy eating. 

Last year, I slowly lost about 40 lbs with low-carb eating, and then I just stopped doing that when I went on vacation with my daughter this spring. 
I also stopped listening to the weight-loss apps on my ipad at night because I gave away my small iPad to my daughter in law. 
Now, I am slowly (but surely) gaining those pounds back, not a lot, but almost 10 of them; so I definitely need to get back on the eating program that works for me. 
I started this thread to see if anyone else here would be interested in a weight loss group, and if people are interested, we can start one.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2017)

HFL, I would be interested, but don't see the need for a private group, since there is already a sub-forum dedicated to this.  Groups are difficult to find for new members.   Most would never know such a group existed, unless the owner keeps sending out invitations.  We had a challenge thread a couple of years ago.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you, Nancy, that is exactly the kind of information that I am interested in.  I know that groups are harder for people to find, but they do have the advantage of being more focused on topics, and of just being there for the people who do want to lose weight, and not for all of the  forum members to comment on. 
It seems like people who are not overweight are not able to understand the problems that an overweight person faces when they go on a diet, and their standard answer is just not to eat as much. 
This might work for some people; but if your carb metabolism (as an example) is not functioning correctly, and you are carb sensitive, then even cutting calories way down does not work, but cutting the carbs down does work.  Just limiting food intake is not the whole answer for everyone. 
There is also the aspect of motivation, as well as supporting each other, which I think would work better in a smaller group than it does with the whole forum. 
As always, there are pro's and con's; so I thought I would ask for some opinions and see if there was any interest, or if everyone is satisfied with just having the sub-forum here.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> ...
> It seems like people who are not overweight are not able to understand the problems that an overweight person faces when they go on a diet, and their standard answer is just not to eat as much.
> This might work for some people; but if your carb metabolism (as an example) is not functioning correctly, and you are carb sensitive, then even cutting calories way down does not work, but cutting the carbs down does work.  Just limiting food intake is not the whole answer for everyone.
> There is also the aspect of motivation, as well as supporting each other, which I think would work better in a smaller group than it does with the whole forum.
> ...


Yes I can see that happening.  I used to belong to a weight loss and fitness forum. There were general discussion threads, and sometimes those would get off topic, but there was also the option of keeping a journal---just one long thread with your username somewhere in the title---in a journal section. 

 Some members would use it to report what they ate each day, some would just report weigh ins, some would bring up their own personal situations.  Others would drop in and give encouraging words regularly.  Usually only serious and polite folks would comment on members' journals. 

 Some journals were as old as the forum itself. Some members used them just for maintenance after getting to their goal weight. Maintenance can be more difficult than losing.  Just some thoughts.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2017)

I do belong to the Low Carb Forum listed at the bottom of this forum, and it is the same way as what you described; but it only helps people who are interested in a low carb diet, or something along the same lines as low carb. 
Since not everyone wants/needs a low-carb diet, I was thinking of someplace that was generic to any kind of diet, and supportive of each other.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2017)

duplicate post (deleted)


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2017)

Well there you go.  I've been a member for almost 3 years and didn't know about the Low Carb Forum!   LOL!  (I mean if it's not in the main flow of activity I tend to miss things.)


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Well there you go.  I've been a member for almost 3 years and didn't know about the Low Carb Forum!   LOL!  (I mean if it's not in the main flow of activity I tend to miss things.)



Me neither. Is it active?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, the low-carb forum is active. Just click on the link at the bottom of the page here, and then you can register, and start a journal if you want to. 
There are some recipes, and other good info for low carb people.


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Yes, the low-carb forum is active. Just click on the link at the bottom of the page here, and then you can register, and start a journal if you want to.
> There are some recipes, and other good info for low carb people.



I looked but I don't recognize any of the names. I'll just keep hanging out up here.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 14, 2017)

It is not a part of this forum, so if anyone from here is on that forum, they would probably have a different username there. The low-carb forum is a totally separate forum from the Senior Forum, and has people there who are not seniors. 
Even if you do not want to join the forum, you can always go and read, since it is open to read, just like this Senior Forum is.


----------

